# X58 Build



## angelkiller (Aug 19, 2010)

Indecisive me is at it again. Latest plan is build an i7 system then trade it for an X6 + cash setup. If I like the X6 setup, keep it, if not, sell it and build another i7 system. Sounds like a lot of work on my part, but I'm cool with that.


I like buying used because it's cheaper. I scounged some forums and I found the following:

*CPUs:*
- i7 930 BNIB - $250 shipped obo
- i7 930 BNIB batch:3012A752 - $220 shipped
- i7 920 does 5.24GHz on subzero cooling - $235 shipped


*Mobos:*
- EVGA Classified e760 - $250 shipped
- Gigabyte X58A-UD3R -$150 + shipped
- Asus Rampage II Gene - $150 shipped
- EVGA X58 SLI LE -$120 shipped


I included the Classified on this list because maybe it's a good deal. Seems awfully overkill for a 4.0GHz-ish OC and a single GPU. But if it's a deal....

Out of these, any recommendations/steals? Or should I keep looking?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow really, depending on what your using it for i can guarantee you the i7 will crush the x6 setup,so why not root out 6 months of bullshit and keep the i7 your going to build


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> wow really, depending on what your using it for i can guarantee you the i7 will crush the x6 setup,so why not root out 6 months of bullshit and keep the i7 your going to build



unless its an intel x6 at which point it will rape an normal i7


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 19, 2010)

TBH, I'm kinda leaning on just keeping the i7 rig. I think I can deal with the drawbacks which made me decide against it.

*But less about i7 vs X6, more about X58 parts!!*

Thanks though.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 20, 2010)

i would not buy a cpu for more money that "does XXX" every setup is different and every oc varies on talent and knowledge. its insane to buy something for more because someone else oc'd it high it means nothing. just my 2c

edit also i would suggest the gigabyte board, i hear they oc with less volts as well


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

Nobody else? Have I scared everyone away? (again?)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2010)

my vote goes for the Gigabyte or the Rampage II gene 
if you get the Gene know that they overclock wonderfully but the "NB" gets toasty so needs good airflow.
i would go for the cheaper of the i7's


----------



## zsamz_ (Aug 21, 2010)

if you just want a 4.0 overclock any board will do 
if you want the best get the e760
as for the cpu i7 920 Batch:3848B314


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

zsamz_ said:


> if you just want a 4.0 overclock any board will do
> if you want the best get the e760
> as for the cpu i7 920 Batch:3848B314


I want _at least_ a 4GHz OC. But I'm going to push the chip as far as it'll go. But I'm not doing subzero or anything.

Did you pick that 920 because it was the cheapest or because of the batch?


Speaking of which, that 920 has been sold. Original post updated. Everything else is still ok.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> I want _at least_ a 4GHz OC. But I'm going to push the chip as far as it'll go. But I'm not doing subzero or anything.
> 
> Did you pick that 920 because it was the cheapest or because of the batch?
> 
> ...



the rampage II gene will take it to 4ghz or more. i have got my i7 to 4.2ghz stable with mine and i am running a C0.Keep the NB and PWM cool and it will max to cpu out.


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 21, 2010)

Any of those boards will do 4ghz easy, but the Classified is really not worth it for a simple overclock.  Either of those 930's should hit 4ghz on decent air cooling.


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright, I'm really leaning on the Gigabyte board. I know P_O_S_PC recommended the Gene, I don't really want a mATX board. Lame reason, I know.


So any reason not to use the UD3R and the cheapest 920 or 930 I can find?

Thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> Alright, I'm really leaning on the Gigabyte board. I know P_O_S_PC recommended the Gene, I don't really want a mATX board. Lame reason, I know.
> 
> 
> So any reason not to use the UD3R and the cheapest 920 or 930 I can find?
> ...



none that i can think of,unless you want a cpu that has been proven to hit clocks that you want. But it still isn't a for sure thing as the difference in setup/skills. So i say go for it.

I'm kinda regretting getting a MATX board as it sucks for SLI/xfire. need more space between the cards then the board gives but other then that it's great.


----------



## Carlitos714 (Aug 24, 2010)

EVGA Classified e760 and a good overclocker 920/930. you gonna be watercooling?


----------



## crush3r (Aug 24, 2010)

Gigabyte UD3R and cheapest D0 i7 920/930 you can find.
The UD3R happily holds my i7 at 4.4Ghz 24/7!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would go with the I7 920 and that gene II board, I have the same setup and it OCs my CPU to 4ghz on 1.27V all day


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't have my money together so I missed the UD3R. I still need a motherboard. I've already snagged an i7 920.

Budget is around $180ish. No specific needs. It would be really awesome if the mobo was black. (Strong preference)

I don't really need to know what motherboard has worked _for you_. I want to know what motherboard _I_ should buy right now. New or used. If used, gimme a forum link please. So far, I was really leaning on this EVGA SLI LE for $150.

I've come to the conclusion that if I'm not spending $250+, I'm going to get a mediocere X58 board. I'm sick of looking and starting to drive myself crazy. Help please!


----------



## n-ster (Aug 29, 2010)

the x58 Asrock Extreme I have is a solid mobo, praised by alot, especially bang/buck wise... but no USB3, though a U3S6 fixes that


----------



## aedubber (Aug 29, 2010)

Go with the 3 way sli classy  I have it and at that price thats a steal beyond you can think of, i paid 450 for mine when they came out lol..I OC my cpu thats a CO 4.2 stable


----------



## n-ster (Aug 29, 2010)

tbh, I'd just pay the 20$ more and get a brand new x58A-ud3R


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> the x58 Asrock Extreme I have is a solid mobo, praised by alot, especially bang/buck wise... but no USB3, though a U3S6 fixes that


Yeah, I saw a couple of those in Anandtech's forums. It would probably fit my needs. But Asrock? Hmmm.



aedubber said:


> Go with the 3 way sli classy  I have it and at that price thats a steal beyond you can think of, i paid 450 for mine when they came out lol..I OC my cpu thats a CO 4.2 stable


Which board are you talking about? The cheapest Classified board I've seen costs $250 used.


And surely more than two people have opinions about X58 boards.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 29, 2010)

asrock is basically a cheaper ASUS... the reviews dont lie thugh.. its good 

but if you can at least get a x58-ud3r/ud4, or even better X58A-ud3r, I think that would be the best


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright. So right now I'm looking a brand new X58A-UD3R from Newegg. Anything better / cheaper? (especially cheaper)


----------



## n-ster (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-X58AU3R&c=cashback

and if you look in the combos, 3x2 gb RAM combo is 336$ if you are looking for some RAM


----------



## aedubber (Aug 29, 2010)

better and cheaper dont mix lol... Thats a good board the UD3R . WHat i was saying is yes thats a good deal on a classified motherboard considering NEW they are 400 bucks. So being used for 250 is a steal. Just make sure  you read the specs and know what your buying pending on your build.


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 29, 2010)

New UD3R - $210
Used Rampage II Extreme - $200
Used Classified E760 - $250

The Rampage looks tempting. Is that a better buy than the UD3R?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2010)

i would get the new US3R because it is new. 
the Rampage maybe alittle better but not sure and the difference isn't that great.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 29, 2010)

> i would get the new US3R because it is new.


+1
I have the UD3R and it's a great board...Got my i7 960 to 4.2GHZ with just stock volts...


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 30, 2010)

the ud3p is supposed to be a bit better, either way the asus and giga are good for like 225 bclck if you do it right. i wouldnt get the evga since half their mobo team left the bios updates have been terrible with little to no fixes except for on the SR-2


----------

